# Red Light & Red Makeup - anyone tried this?



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I saw this effect on the Bob Burns videos last year, where he used red light and red makeup to simulate a transformation from Dr Jekyll to Mr Hyde, simply by turning the red light down and a blue light up. In his video, under the blue light, the red makeup looks dark and almost black. 

But, when I try this, it doesn't quite work. When I switch to blue, instead of appearing black, the makeup still looks red. 

Maybe a darker red is what I should get?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Try a red that's not so dark. For the light, use a florescent tube to put out a lot of red light. If you can't find a red tube, use a red tube sleeve. Keep experimenting with what you have, maybe put varying shades of makeup on a piece of wood, sort of like a color palette.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Try going from a red light to a green light; they're opposites on the color wheel and will offer the highest contrast...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I went from red light to blue light. It was a drastic change, but it still looked reddish, which was OK for us since we were looking for a blood smeared effect. I would say to try green light as suggested earlier. Green light on red should produce a brownish color.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I saw it done with red/green and it looked really cool. They did it with a skull face on a child, a girl about 7 years old... she'd turn toward the hauntgoers and reach out her arms, and then they'd go to green and the skull shadows popped out really dark. Wicked.

I think Warrant was on the nose here... it'll take some experimentation to get a combo of makeup/paint and lights that really pops. Not all red makeups are the same hue of red, and not all colored bulbs are colored the same; gonna have to play a bit.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

This sounds very interesting. Anyone got any links to a video?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

If you can get your blue and red bulbs in led form. Led flood bulbs that are online in some places. Led color make the colors that they shine on react differently. I attended a concert at a festival recently where they used led stage light. There was a banner with alot of red in it hanging on the back of the stage and I saw that same effect when the lights changed colors.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Are all red make-ups bad to use around the eye area? I bought a small container last night from the local Halloween store, and the directions on back have no warning about this. But, seems like I've always heard that you shouldn't use red near the eys, which if true, is really gonna be a hindrance to this particular effect.


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

THe eye issue is that the skin around your eyes tend to be more sensitive and the red will often stain that skin red. I've been using red around my eyes for over a decade and the only issue is that minor staining.

Using Barrier spray before applying it will help prevent most of the staining.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I believe he said it was Red to Green, the red make up washed out in the red light but appeared under the green

Here is the site with the Webisodes....I love it!

http://www.bobburnshollywoodhalloween.com/


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

prepare to lose a couple hours visiting his videos BTW! ugh, I don't think he has the beginning ones on there anymore! and the one you speak of was in his 2nd i believe


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, you'd think that they'd put up the documentaries again for this year. I'd love to watch them all again. 

But, you can still see some pictures showing this effect, if you click on the Mr Hyde gallery.


----------

